# Dell inspiron 6000 recovery disk!



## jeffries700

hiya, bought a new dell laptop 11 months ago. still got 1 month guarantee on it. i have a virus on it and think the best thing to do it to reformat it. dell did not supply me with recovery disk (windows xp media centre edition). this really means i cant do it?!? does this mean i have to pay like the £100+ to get the disk, or will dell supply me with this? only reason asking you today and not dell is that they r not open today, and didnt no if u new anything about dell!?

many thanks
jack


----------



## The_Other_One

Normally those systems have some kind of recovery partition.  Check the manual.  I know my Averatec laptop will boot to it's recovery partition by pressing something like F10 during POST.


----------



## jeffries700

*r.e*

thanks for your reply,
if it does not have a recovery partition am i stuffed? do you think dell would send me one if i phoned them and asked? as i am still under guarantee? or does that not matter!
many thanks
jack


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm sure you could purchase a recovery CD, I don't know if they'd just give you one, warranty or not...  But then again, I've never delt with them 

Either way, I'm sure you got SOMETHING with your PC.  Either a CD or a recovery partition.


----------



## Shane

Yeah usualy you get a recovery partion or you can buy the cd of them.

I would have thought they would have put a recovery partion on it though


----------



## jtm2pac

jeffries700 said:


> hiya, bought a new dell laptop 11 months ago. still got 1 month guarantee on it. i have a virus on it and think the best thing to do it to reformat it. dell did not supply me with recovery disk (windows xp media centre edition). this really means i cant do it?!? does this mean i have to pay like the £100+ to get the disk, or will dell supply me with this? only reason asking you today and not dell is that they r not open today, and didnt no if u new anything about dell!?
> 
> many thanks
> jack



Hey Call Dell give them you express service code and as long as your warentys arnt out then tell them about the fact that you didnt get your Cd's for recovery.  And they should ship them out to you with out any question's.. Just did this today so i know it works!!!


----------

